#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: مشکل در پارتیشن بندی لپ تاپ Asus N550Jv و نصب ویندوز 8 روی اون

## Asinta

سلام، یک لپ تاپ Asus N550Jv خریدم که هیچ ویندوزی روش نصب نیست و به نظر هاردش خام میاد. دیسک ویندوز 8 رو داخلش میزارم و با بوت میام بالا ولی در بخش پارتیشن بندی فقط گزینه Delete و Format وجود دارند و گزینه New برای ساخت پارتیشن جدید غیرفعال هست. اون دو تا پارتیشنی که بصورت پیش فرض وجود دارند یکی 917 گیگابایت و با عنوان System و دومی 13.5 گیگابایت و با عنوان Primary وجود دارند که به نظر میاد هر دو از نوع فایل سیستم Fat هستند و ویندوز 8 هم روی NTFS نصب میشه. من می‌خواستم بدونم چه راهی وجود داره واسه پارتیشن بندی این هارددیسک؟ مرسی


ضمنا داخل لپ تاپ یک دی وی دی با عنوان LITE DVD هست که روش نوشته از از ویندوز 8.1 - 64 بیتی پشتیبانی می‌کنه ولی وقتی میزارمش داخل دستگاه هیچ جور نمی‌تونم ویندوزی نصب کنم، فقط یک صفحه شبیه Dos میاد بالا. فکر کنم مربوط به درایورهاش هست.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mr-akhlaghi

سلام با ویندوز xp یا نرم افزار های bootable مثل partition magic استفاده کنید 90% مشکل حل میشه

----------

*Asinta*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## atinegar

همون قسمتي كه با سي دي ويندوز رفتيد اول بايد اون دو پارتيشن رو حذف كنيد تا هارد سيستم يك تكه بشه و بعد  گزينه New نيز فعال خواهد شد و هر طور كه خواستيد مي تونيد درايوهاتون رو بسازيد.

----------


## غفور

شما اول با ویندوز xp یه بار پارتیشن بندی کنید و ریست کنید و دوباره شروع به نصب ویندوز 8.1 فرمایید

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## jerykotoleh

با سلام دوست گرامی
ابتدا گزینه فرمت را انتخاب و هارد را به صورت کامل فرمت نمایید و پس از نصب ویندوز می توانید از نرم افزارهای پارتیشن بندی استفاده کنید 
ضمنا حتما به تنظیمات بایوس کامییوتر خود نگاهی بیندازید
با احترام

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## pcomp92

سلام خدمت دوستان
نوت بوک asus x555l موقع نصب ویندوز بعد از 100% این پیغام را میدهد و ویندوز نصب نمی شود
setup cannot continue due to a corrupted installation file. contact the vendor of your windows installation disc or your system administrator for assistance.
مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## AMD

> سلام خدمت دوستان
> نوت بوک asus x555l موقع نصب ویندوز بعد از 100% این پیغام را میدهد و ویندوز نصب نمی شود
> setup cannot continue due to a corrupted installation file. contact the vendor of your windows installation disc or your system administrator for assistance.
> مشکل کجاست؟


کاربر گرامی برای مشکل خودتون تاپیک جدید بزنید . تاپیک قفل میشه /

----------

